

World of Warcraft Players Need Not Apply - razorburn
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2008/12/23/world-of-warcraft-players-need-not-apply/

======
Allocator2008
"You can stand out here playing basketball, or you come come inside [to play
World of Warcraft] and do something that matters."

\- Cartman

